# Non toxic adhesive for use when animals are in viv?



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok I did try a search but there was a lot to wade through, perhaps some of you will take pity on me...

I mostly stick to silicone and foam, but both these are not safe for use when animals are in the viv. I have some elements I'd like to add to mostly completed vivs but would rather not hunt down every frog in there and these elements will be added so that the frogs can't actually get to the glue area, I just wanna make sure I don't poison them with fumes...

So maybe gorilla glue? Never used it, so I don't know. Maybe hot glue (if frogs can't touch it)?... any other suggestions?


----------



## SimpleLEDLightingSystems (Jun 15, 2013)

Gorilla glue (according to my knowledge) is pretty much great stuff that doesnt expand as much. Hot Glue wont work in humid conditions unless you get a commercial grade adhesive, mostly used for food products. hope that some what helps.

-Mike-


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Some aquarium epoxy can be cured under water in a fish tank. Some people use it while fish are in there and say there is no problem. Would be worth looking into. But it could get expensive if you are trying to do a lot.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

SimpleLEDLightingSystems said:


> Gorilla glue (according to my knowledge) is pretty much great stuff that doesnt expand as much. Hot Glue wont work in humid conditions unless you get a commercial grade adhesive, mostly used for food products. hope that some what helps.
> 
> -Mike-


Really? I didn't know that. I'll have to compare labels next time I'm at wal-mart. On the hot glue, does it matter if it was attached/glued in a non humid environment and then added? Would that hold up better then actually glueing it while it was in a humid environment, or does humdity period cause hot glue to detach?



Pubfiction said:


> Some aquarium epoxy can be cured under water in a fish tank. Some people use it while fish are in there and say there is no problem. Would be worth looking into. But it could get expensive if you are trying to do a lot.


Oh ya forgot about that one...that may be an option.


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

My 2 cent, I have always glued with gorilla glue new broms in tanks with animals I never lost one, so I would guess is safe. I add moist sphagnum moss on top of the extra glue and push it in every few minutes as the glue foams/grows to make sure also no frogs can get stack to it. I feel the moss gets really hard under it when the glue dries, at that point is safe for the frogs as well.


----------



## pooky125 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hot glue doesn't seem to tolerate humidity even after it's set. But, I know the gel superglue is popular in the aquarium world as well, and added bonus, dries fast.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I've had both gorilla glue and hot glue fail in humid conditions. The gorilla glue held the pieces of driftwood for a few weeks then fell. Even on holding up the small things, the bond between glass and gorilla glue/or just isn't that strong. I just stick with GE1 silicone (even sometimes that doesn't even hold to glass).


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

What you trying to glue? I use clay for a lot of in-tank fixes and adhesion.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

frogface said:


> What you trying to glue? I use clay for a lot of in-tank fixes and adhesion.


I have a semi-new viv that was a plant grow out tank that I ended up putting my Sisa bassleri in, but I didn't get around to making a background, so I was thinking of making one on thin flexible sheet of something and then gluing it in place. I'm also starting to prefer vivs with sidegrounds (if that is a word) So I may wanna add that to old vivs.

I may just use magnets though... But regardless a non-toxic adhesive that I can use with animals in the tank may come in really handy.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> I'm also starting to prefer vivs with sidegrounds (if that is a word).


Oklahomans make up words all the time, like Sooner.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Oklahomans make up words all the time, like Sooner.


And "Sandite" 
Urban Dictionary: Sandite
Sand Springs School District - What is a Sandite?
Hmm, I grew up here and I was always told it was a "minute man" since that was our mascot, but I see no mention of the minute man.

Well I guess it is a real word (barely)...
sandite : definition of sandite and synonyms of sandite (English)

Always hated that stupid thing. We should have had a bear, fox or wolf... Some kinda cool animal or something that didn't suck.

Anyways... I'm actually from Kansas, and I went to OSU (Cowboys... Something else lame. Orange... a lame color. Ya I generally got screwed at every turn in this state. Except in Elementary we were Lions... But even then I'm not really a cat person (allergic))  (Moved to OK in 83. For the record...BOTH states SUCK) 

OK, back on topic


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I like super glue, but I'm not how it sticks to glass, the smell fades pretty quick. You can make a background on a styrofoam sheet, and cut it to be wedged in place and it shouldn't come out...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

B-NICE said:


> I like super glue, but I'm not how it sticks to glass, the smell fades pretty quick. You can make a background on a styrofoam sheet, and cut it to be wedged in place and it shouldn't come out...


Hmm I'd be kinda wary of using superglue with animals in the tank. I don't think those fumes are good. I guess on something like that you could mount a fan over the viv pulling out the air/fumes.


----------



## SimpleLEDLightingSystems (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, as stated up there, hot glue doesn't like humidity at all (I learned the hard way!). I've used super glue in an emergency fix without any ill affects... I stood there with the top completely open airing out the tank until the fumes where gone. 

-Mike-


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

redfrogger said:


> I've had both gorilla glue and hot glue fail in humid conditions. The gorilla glue held the pieces of driftwood for a few weeks then fell. Even on holding up the small things, the bond between glass and gorilla glue/or just isn't that strong. I just stick with GE1 silicone (even sometimes that doesn't even hold to glass).


Yes, gorilla glue will not be good to attach to glass directly, I didn't know what was the application going to be done at. I have used is with great success on glueing wood to wood and brooms to branches. I think clay may be best solution here unless you can move out the frogs for a few days, then great stuff and gorilla glue could be used.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave I have used the aquarium epoxy and it works great, no odor easy application, have used it in small portions with frogs in viv. Still unclear what type of background you are trying to install. It dries rock hard very fast. I have attached eco web backgrounds in my frog room and use gorilla glue due to the 0 fumes but it needs to be supported while it dries etc. would not do it with frogs in viv due to the time it takes to set.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

If you use Gorilla Glue be sure to have plenty of ventilation when you apply it. It has little odor, but I think the fumes are pretty bad. I got a little sick once using it. You should also use gloves with that stuff.

Cured Krazy Glue should be livestock safe. It is standard for use with coral propagation and corals are about as sensitive as anything.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Bcs TX said:


> Dave I have used the aquarium epoxy and it works great, no odor easy application, have used it in small portions with frogs in viv. Still unclear what type of background you are trying to install. It dries rock hard very fast. I have attached eco web backgrounds in my frog room and use gorilla glue due to the 0 fumes but it needs to be supported while it dries etc. would not do it with frogs in viv due to the time it takes to set.


Basically I'm thinking of making a premade section on lighting/eggcrate or on a flexible material and dropping it in and fastening it to the side and/or back glass. 

The background would probably be mostly foam rock elements with planters build in and then i'd jam sphagnum moss in everywhere like my cork/mosaic method.

The marine epoxy is looking like the front runner now If I don't do magnets. I'm wondering about some kinda tacky putty stuff though, like for hanging posters.. or maybe just doing a hang from wire type setup, especially on the background and using something leaning against it to keep it flush and frogs out from behind it.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok I found something interesting in an online taxidermy shop that may work for this... either way may be a nice addition to the vivarium building tool kit...









OATP

BTW people the amount of stuff taxidermy shops have that is directly applicable to the vivarium hobby is nutz, and the prices for the most part are as good or better then anything from the aquarium/viv hobby and other faux rock/wood makers...and wicked nice looking.

Check out this post for a little more info http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ckishleafs-arboreal-canopy-6.html#post1458737

And there is huge thread I recently did on another dartfrog*z* forum that has a post about this taxidermy/vivarium connection, but you'll have to go find it since they frown on me linking to other forums  (Can't we all just ge along?!!!?)


----------

